# 2015 F56 Mini Cooper S, 13.5 K Thunder Grey, Auto



## Tiu (Oct 19, 2016)

For sale is a 2015 Mini Cooper S, grey and black interior.
It has 13.5K miles, automatic and runs perfect. No issues, no problems, no worries. Car is solid and EVERYTHING works. Every button, everything mechanical or electrical is in working condition. Car rides very smooth and strong.
Some of the options are:17" 10 spoke black wheels, Bi-Xenon lights, key-less entry and push to start.
Before you make ridiculous offers, come take a look at the car. For more details call 9172912262
Price is $18500....OBO


----------

